# Менингорадикулолиз



## Leonidas69 (8 Сен 2007)

Будьте добры, расшивруйте данный термин. Заранее благодарен, Леонид.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Сен 2007)

речь идет об этапе хирургического вмешательства на позвоночнике,  во время которого выделяется дуральный мешок и корешки конского хвоста из спаек


----------



## moyaspina (10 Окт 2009)

Добрый день! Меня тоже очень интересует этот вопрос, т.к. у меня в выписке написано: расширенная аркотомия L4-L5 справа. Радикулолиз, менингеолиз. Микродискэтомия L4-L5. Радикулолиз L5. С аркотомией разобралась, с радикулолизом тоже, а что такое менингеолиз - не знаю. Два года назад сделали операцию (грыжа L4-L5). Все было нормально. Через два года снова дикие боли, опять операция (причем две с перерывом в месяц) - и непонятные слова. Насколько я поняла, аркотомия - это удаление части дужки позвоночника, радиуклолиз - выделение нерва из рубцов и спаек, а менингеолиз? Заранее спасибо!!!


----------



## Dr.Pronko (11 Окт 2009)

moyaspina написал(а):


> а менингеолиз?


Выделение дурального мешка из спаек


----------



## moyaspina (13 Окт 2009)

Большое спасибо за ответ. И еще вопрос. После этих двух операций у меня плохо работает нога (правая), которая болела. Я ее чувствую, но она как бы меня не слушается, при ходьбе коленка сильно поднимается вверх (когда я поднимаю ногу для шага), и носок тянется вперед (когда я ее опускаю). Часто я падаю именно на эту ногу, на коленку. Просто забудусь, не проконтролирую ногу - и я уже на полу или на земле. Интересно, восстановится моя нога когда-нибудь или нет, и если да, то примерно через сколько времени?


----------



## abelar (19 Окт 2009)

moyaspina написал(а):


> Я ее чувствую, но она как бы меня не слушается, при ходьбе коленка сильно поднимается вверх (когда я поднимаю ногу для шага), и носок тянется вперед (когда я ее опускаю). Часто я падаю именно на эту ногу, на коленку.


Называется "падающая стопа" или "конская стопа"...
Должна восстановиться. 
Хотя, я никогда не видел и не слышал.....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Окт 2009)

Срок восстановления до полутора лет.
Электростимуляция, массаж и ЛФК.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Окт 2009)

moyaspina написал(а):


> Интересно, восстановится моя нога когда-нибудь или нет, и если да, то примерно через сколько времени?



Попросите вашего врача назначить вам ЭНМГ. После этого исследования будет понятно, что осталось от корешка и какова перспектива. Сколько времени висит стопа?


----------



## moyaspina (22 Окт 2009)

Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся. Стопа у меня не висит, в том-то и дело. Я сейчас подробно опишу свои ощущения. У меня нога от колена и выше все чувствует, но мышц не осталось, висят кожа и целлюлит. В объеме уменьшение примерно на 1,5-2 см. От колена и ниже я ногу как бы не ощущаю, она как будто не моя, но что-то там есть. Когда я к ней прикасаюсь в этом районе, то практически ничего не чувствую, вернее, немного чувствую, но как-то очень и очень тупо. А сама стопа работает, пальцы шевелятся, но она отекшая. На цыпочки встать могу, а на пятки нет. Отмассировали меня 15 дней, массажист работала в спинальном отделении, очень хорошая и толковая, к ней очередь большая. После массажа чувствуется некоторое улучшение, которое я и описала выше. Но все это конечно, не то, что я ожидала. По лестницам не могу нормально ходить. Когда поднимаюсь вверх, то встаю на здоровую ногу, а ту подтягиваю на эту же ступеньку. А когда спускаюсь, наоборот, мне легче встать на больную ногу, а потом опустить здоровую. Я пыталась сначала встать на здоровую ногу, а потом опускать больную, но такое ощущение, что в коленке больной ноги у меня какой-то штырь, и он не дает мне сгибать ногу в колене. И такт как я часто падаю, муж купил мне трость с подлокотником. Но я думаю, что она будет только мешать в восстановлении ноги. Вот такие у меня дела.

Добавлено через 5 минут


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Срок восстановления до полутора лет.
> Электростимуляция, массаж и ЛФК.


Массаж и ЛФК - понятно. А электростимуляция - это электрофарез или что?  Электрофарез с лидазой и  ультразвук с гидрокортизоном я делала недавно, чтобы предупредить образование спаек.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Окт 2009)

moyaspina написал(а):


> Стопа у меня не висит, в том-то и дело. Я сейчас подробно опишу свои ощущения.


Попросите врача невролога озвучить ваш диагноз на сегодняшний день. Вы описываете клинику пареза ноги, но без осмотра (опираясь лишь на ваши ощущения) тяжело определить выраженность процесса.
Электронейромиография (ЭНМГ) позволяет точно определить уровень и степень поражения.  Поговорите с вашим врачом, пускай вас направит на это обследование.



moyaspina написал(а):


> А электростимуляция - это электрофарез или что?



Нет, это не электрофорез, это принудительная тренировка парализованных мышц электрическим током.


----------



## moyaspina (24 Окт 2009)

Доброе утро!!! Только что пришла от нейрохирурга, который меня оперировал. Вот диагноз, который он мне написал в карточке: 
Поясничный остеохондроз. Радикулопатия L4, L5, S1 справа. Состояние после дискэктомии L4-5 (2007 г., 2009 г.). Рубцовый перидурит. Монопарез справа. 
На ЭНМГ записалась на начало ноября. 
Спросила у него, восстановится моя нога или нет, он ответил, что "думает, что восстановится, нужно время". Но того оптимизма, который звучал в его голосе полтора месяца назад, я не услышала. Или мне так показалось.
Электростимуляцию начну со следующей недели.


----------

